# Il faut un iPad pour télécharger un ibook ?



## pepeye66 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Ma question est la suivante:
Je veux télécharger le cadeau Apple du jour (livre numérique)  "Et si c'était vrai..." 
Mais je n'ai pas d'iPad (j'attends la nouvelle version)
Mais j'aimerais bien mettre ce livre dans "ibook" (que j'ai téléchargé)
Comment faire ?
Merci

Je viens de télécharger le mode d'emploi de l'iPad et une première et rapide lecture me laisse penser qu'il n'est pas possible de télécharger et d'utiliser l'ibookstore sans iPad connecté....C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2010)

En effet, je viens de chercher sur itunes si on pouvait acceder aux livres apparemment ce n'est pas possible. par contre une fois acheté avec l'ipad les livres apparaissent bien dans itunes


----------



## esales (30 Décembre 2010)

A ma connaissance, il faut soit un iPad, soit un iPhone ou iPod touch avec iBook pour pouvoir télécharger un livre.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Décembre 2010)

esales a dit:


> A ma connaissance, il faut soit un iPad, soit un iPhone ou iPod touch avec iBook pour pouvoir télécharger un livre.



J'ai un iphone 3G...Et je ne vois pas comment faire ?
Est on sur que ça fonctionne avec le 3G ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (30 Décembre 2010)

Télécharge l'application iBook sur ton 3G. Puis l'application 12 jours cadeau et là tu pourras lancer le chargement du livre en passant d'une application a l'autre.

C'est un peu tordu leur truc.


----------



## gibet_b (30 Décembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Télécharge l'application iBook sur ton 3G. Puis l'application 12 jours cadeau et là tu pourras lancer le chargement du livre en passant d'une application a l'autre.
> 
> C'est un peu tordu leur truc.



Pas besoin de télécharger l'application "12 jours cadeaux". Dans iBooks, il y a un bouton "Store". Si tu cherches le livre de Marc Levy, tu verras qu'il est gratuit.


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Décembre 2010)

Bien qu'elle soit dans mon itunes ibooks ne passe pas sur mon 3G...?
Est ce parce que je suis encore sous ios 3.1.3.  ?


----------



## Gwen (31 Décembre 2010)

Oui, la version est trop ancienne, il faut mettre à jour l'appareil.

Mais bon, c'est trop tard, le livre n'est plus gratuit


----------



## gibet_b (31 Décembre 2010)

Il aurait suffit de lire sur la page d'iBooks :


> Nécessite le système dexploitation iOS 3.2 ou ultérieur.



Mais en effet, c'est trop tard.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Décembre 2010)

OK, j'ai bien compris (merci)
Tant pis pour ce très grand chef d'uvre de la littérature Française... ;-)


----------

